# IFTTT and EV's



## Mr. Watts (Apr 26, 2016)

3 things I was thinking about with using IFTTT (If this then that) to get information that would make driving EV's fun and easy to manage.

1'st would be a recipe for solar energy production of solar panels if any. Would be cool to have a universal channel for all PV systems

2nd would be to have another Recipe for battery life of your Model 3. Updates could include 'send me an alert when my cars battery drops below 45%'. Not sure if there's similar functionality in the Tesla app now.

Last would be alerts that work as you arrive at a charging station that lets you know what type of charger is available as you approach a charging station. This can include adapter type and charging speed. Can also be linked to the 2nd point. Alert of below X% could send an alert with nearest charging station and info about it. 

Just some thoughts. Anyone have any info about this or good with IFTTT?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Not tied to IFTT but most of this can be done with various approaches both for solar and for Tesla.

Here's some code I open sourced that fetches solar info and controls the Model S with alerts for it not being plugged in etc:
https://github.com/the-mace/evtools


----------

